# Can Moldy Hay be used for Bedding instead of Feed?



## schmije (Jun 29, 2013)

I have several bales of hay that got wet and began growing some mold.  They're dry now, so I am wondering whether it would be ok to spread them out in our stalls for bedding for our llama and two alpacas.  Will the animals simply eat the moldy hay off the floor?  I won't put it out if they might eat it.

We also have chickens, so we're thinking about using it for bedding in their coop instead.  At least we know they won't eat it.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 29, 2013)

I would be apprehensive of using moldy hay as bedding. It can cause respiratory and other allergy issues.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Some animals just may eat some and the mold spores will be inhaled.
I would not use it for anything but garden bedding


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> I would be apprehensive of using moldy hay as bedding. It can cause respiratory and other allergy issues.


x2

In addition some animals may be inclined to eat it and could get sick.  I wouldn't use it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 29, 2013)

Moldy hay makes great mulch.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 29, 2013)

. Throw the hay away! Don't use it for anything but compost or put it on areas that are prone to erosion but DON'T use it in a barn or otherwise. This could give your livestock a respiratory infection.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 30, 2013)

Totally agree with all the previous remarks.  Moldy hay is not 
something you want to keep around breathing things, animals
OR people.  Mold is bad for you in many ways.

Get it outside and disposed of in the compost pile or burned
to prevent molds from spreading around.  I would wet it
down before breaking the bale, keeps the spores on the 
wet hay, then cover hay flakes with stuff in the compost pile so 
molds are kept contained.


----------



## CritterZone (Jun 30, 2013)

I would definitely get it out of the barn and away from any structure that can burn.  The mold can cause the hay to heat up inside the bale to the point that it will spontaneously combust.  No way I would want it near any of my animals or buildings.


----------

